# Drucken: Printer is not accepting job



## André Uhres (17. Jan 2007)

Bein Drucken (unter Windows XP Pro 2002 Sp2, egal welche Java Anwendung, auch ganz simple Sachen) 
bekomm ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
java.awt.print.PrinterException: Printer is not accepting job.
```
Das Problem tritt auf bei Java 5 und 6 auf einem bestimmen Drucker (auf einem anderen Drucker funktioniert es).
Aber bei Java 4 und auch bei Anwendungen ohne Java (z.B. Wordpad) besteht das Problem nicht.
Was mich irritiert: bis jetzt hat's immer funktioniert. Ab heute nicht mehr, ohne ersichtlichen Grund.
Vielleicht geht's ja morgen wieder, wer weiss? Das ist doch wirklich Sch....., oder?


----------



## thE_29 (17. Jan 2007)

Welches Attribut sendest du für den Druck?!

Und das gleiche hatte ich auch mal.. Der Laserdrucker akzeptierte PS und dann am nächsten Tag nicht mehr..


----------



## André Uhres (17. Jan 2007)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welches Attribut sendest du für den Druck?!


Naja, ich mach gar nix Besonderes, z.B. sowas:

```
package print;
/*
 * Drucken2.java
 */
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.print.*;
import javax.swing.*;
public class Drucken2 extends JFrame implements Printable{
    public Drucken2() {
        setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setSize(400,300);
        setLocationRelativeTo(null);
        drucke();
    }
    public static void main(String args[]) {
        new Drucken2().setVisible(true);
    }
    boolean drucke() {
        try{
            // PrinterJob erzeugen
            PrinterJob  job = PrinterJob.getPrinterJob();
            job.setPrintable(this);         // d.h. unsere print() dient zum Drucken
            // Printer aussuchen lassen und drucken
            if (job.printDialog())
                job.print();
        } catch (Exception ex) {
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, ex.toString(),
                    "Fehler", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
            return false;
        }
        return true;
    }
    //----------------------------------------------------------------------
    /** Methode zur Druckausgabe. */
    public int print(Graphics graphics, PageFormat pageFormat, int pageIndex) {
        if (pageIndex > 0)
            return NO_SUCH_PAGE;    // Die Zeile gibt's nicht!
        graphics.drawString("Test", 100, 100);
        return PAGE_EXISTS;         // Erfolg zurückgeben
    }
}
```



			
				thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und das gleiche hatte ich auch mal.. Der Laserdrucker akzeptierte PS und dann am nächsten Tag nicht mehr..


Es handelt sich in der Tat um einen Laserdrucker.
Da es mit Java 4 funktioniert, muss es wohl ein Bug in Java 5 und 6 sein.


----------



## André Uhres (29. Jan 2007)

Jetzt geht's wieder. Musste der Drucker unter Windows neu installieren.


----------

